# Door lock problem



## Paul H (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello
The passenger door on my Audi has jammed shut and I can't open it from the inside or outside-this is very inconvienient to say the least. The lock seems to be making all the right noises and some movement is visible on the button it seems to be trying but won't unlock-I can't remove the door panel to get at the mechanism with the door shut-anyone got any ideas?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Apologies for this but you are the second person to have posted on this forum in the last 48 hours asking how to get into Audi's. Strange in itself but the fact it was on their first post and this is yours first post makes it appear suspicous.

I think it would be unwise for anyone to to respond.

p.s. This is in the wrong forum. It's a question about Audi's in the Golf forum. :?


----------



## Paul H (Apr 4, 2004)

My question is valid-If you actually read my post and were intelligent you would figure that I was already in the car. Most VW and Audi cars share the same locking mechs and would also share the same problems. If you can't be helpful then butt out- I see you're from Essex-says it all really doesn't it


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd say the obvious answer is take it to the dealer. It's unlikely anyone will be able to diagnose your problem remotely when I'm sure you've tried every combination of locking, unlocking, pulling the handle etc.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Paul

just out of curiosity - what Audi is it?

As a bit of info - may not help at all - my A4 had a similar problem.

And only the dealer was able to fix it.

So - suggest that you

a) get yourself off to a dealer, and

b) refrain from posting inflamatory remarks at moderators - especially ones who are (rightly) concerned about the implications of posting information on how to open a locked car door.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Paul H said:


> My question is valid-If you actually read my post and were intelligent you would figure that I was already in the car. Most VW and Audi cars share the same locking mechs and would also share the same problems. If you can't be helpful then butt out- I see you're from Essex-says it all really doesn't it


How to win friends and influence people. First post is suspect and the second post insults one of our established members who raises a valid concern. I bet you drink on your own..


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I bet you drink on your own..


 :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------

